# coding procedure for glaucoma



## paula f3 (Apr 15, 2009)

New to coding opthamology.  Have a question, Dr did a trabeculectomy w/insertion of anterior segment  aqueous drainage device, wondering would I code  trabeculectomy 66170 w/ 0192T being that pt is Medicare? 

Thank you 
Paula


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 16, 2009)

Accordingt to CCI edits, you can bill them together but  you should check Medicare's website for updates.


----------



## elenax (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree, 66170 or (66172 ,if apply) with the 0192T.


----------



## codedog (Apr 16, 2009)

yes, use those codes, we do a couple at the surgery center and  we are getting paid .tj


----------



## codedog (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sorry I was wrong, sort of. That is the code you but according  to the billers where  I work  they  we are not getting paid on some.Thank god for your question , I WOULD HAVE NOT KNOW .  Medicare says to use that code , which we did in late 2008 , and did not get paid on any. it  makes me sick . There is a number to call its from Optonol advaning Medical Technolgie -1-877-654-7217 , the article have says to call the number if you have trouble getting  paid with the reimbursement. .  Is that code for all payors are do we go back using 66180 or 66185 with  L8612.agggghhhhhhh. tj


----------



## paula f3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Trent
The reason for my confusion is that I have recd from Optonol  to use
0192T eff after 7/1/2008., also went on a website and found that they are stating to only report 0192T and do not report CPT codes 66170,66172, 66180 or other procedure codes formerly used for the insertion of the device.  I went ahead and billed using the 0192T it was denied , when we called Medicare we were told that this was not a stand alone code.  Soooo
I am truly very confused. Help 

Paula


----------



## paula f3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got off the phone w/ Optonol and they verified that I had coded it correctly,  this is a stand alone code,they are going to send me paperwork and will assist in handling the appeal w/ Medicare.  Whew, makes me feel better,  Should NOT be using  codes 66170, 66172,66180 & other proc codes formerly used


----------



## codedog (Apr 17, 2009)

sounds good ,paula, please let me knowthe outcome . thanks trent


----------



## haleagraywiley (Nov 9, 2015)

*Glaucoma*

When coding for glaucoma patients, if they come in for a visual field with a technician only, how do we code the severity if there is not documentation and the doctor has not evaluated the visual field yet?


----------

